# Platy Pregnancy



## dlynnb2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

nevermind I don't want answers anymore.


----------



## MollyBreeder12 (Mar 23, 2008)

OK I think the first && second are pregnant && da third going to get pregnant.
It sounds to me like da first one is da one dats going to give birth first.

_________________

*10 Gallon*

6 Male Guppies
Female && Male Molly
2 Ghost Shrimp
1 Baby Snail
*2 Gallon*

1 Male Betta
1 Baby Snail


----------



## dlynnb2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok no, they are ALL pregnant. None of them are going to GET pregnant because I do not have any males. PLease do not repsond if you are not actually going to read my question, if you don't know what you are talking about, and if you don't know how to type.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

i agree on the typing thing but she does know what she is talking about here, livebearers kept sperm in there bodoes for up to 5 pregnancies later so even if she is not pregnant and you have no males it doesn't mean she won't get pregnant


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

agreed, if she was bought recently from a fish store with males and females then she is probably going to get pregnant, i agree the others do sound pregnant


----------



## dlynnb2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

They are all pregnant. I know that much. That's not my question. I just wanted to know if why they weren't giving birth and/or which is going to give birth first.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

sometimes it looks like they are ready to burst and couldn't get any bigger but you would be suprised at how huge they get


----------



## dlynnb2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

nevermind.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

how come, what happened to them?


----------



## dlynnb2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

nothing, they are fine, I just don't want anymore answers. My questions weren't being answered, I was just being told things that I already know.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

what excatly do you want to know, we have told you that we think they are pregnant, we also told you they can get pregnany without the male, it would be impossible to tell you excatly when they are going to give birth without seeing them, 
you posted a question and people have taken the time to answer it and you are being extremly rude, you basically told mollybreeder12 that she didn't know what she talking about, when the imformation she gave you was correct


----------



## dlynnb2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

I didn't ask if they were pregnant. I already knew that they are. I posted a link for pictures. I expected that if people read my question they would look at the pictures and maybe help determine when they are going to give birth which nobody did. I don't even care anymore so forget I posted anything.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

you never posted any links


----------



## dlynnb2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah I did. It was near the bottom of the question. If I could ge tthe orinal post back I would show you


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

well i certainly didn't see one, they always come up blue so there fairly obvious and i didn't see one on your question, i don't think the others saw it either as they said 'it sounds like there pregnant'


----------



## dlynnb2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

If you're that interested http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604124848384

and somthing close to my original question:
I have 3 Sunset Coral dwarf platys. They are all very pregnant and have been so for quite some time. I got them mid januray so like 2 months ago. 3 females, I just got a male on monday. 10 gallon tank, water quality is fine. Temp about 78-79 degrees (just raised it a bit because I've heard it speeds up the pregnancy). Tank mates, 3 zebra danios, a golden algea eater, 1 breeder with several newborn zebras. Another tank is on it's way for the babies is set up for the babies when they out grow the nursery and currently has 1 platy baby (so one of them gave birth once already) and 2 older zebra babies. Lots of hiding places. One of them already had one batch but I'm not sure which. One is small but has distinct gravid spot. Next smallest one is getting boxy and has indistinct gravid spot. Last is extremely large and boxy and can't really determine a gravid spot.Any ideas at all why they're not giving birth, which one will give birth first, and when?

It's not exact but whatever.


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

well platys are normally pregnant up to 8 weeks so it could be anyday now, couldn't tell you exactly when obviously, 
from what i have heard if you do a water change with slightly cooler water it brings on the birth, not warmer. well i would definatly say the last is the one that will give birth first but you can never tell for sure


----------



## dlynnb2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

It has been 11 weeks. one of them gave birth at about 3 weeks but I don't know which one. I've had 3 batches at least of zebra babies and only 1 of platys


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

if you need to know which one is going to drop first,we need picstures.i wouldnt give you an answer if you were that mean to me!!!mollybreeder12 was just trying to help!!!


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

dropped yet?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

i know this isnt exactly on your question but they could have dropped and the zebra danios might have eaten them.


----------

